# Avis et Témoignages  concernants les problèmes d'ECRAN du PB ALU 15'



## çaracaillelourd (22 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

     J'ai acheté début Octobre 2003 un PB ALU 15' sur l'Apple store, et depuis j'ai du faire face à de nombreux problèmes et plusieurs retour en SAV. 

                    Voici l'historique de mes problèmes:

   Pour commencer j'ai eu en Novembre 2003 l'apparition de Trois taches blanches sur mon écran, une légèrement au dessus du centre de l'écran et deux décalées sur la droite et la gauche par rapport au centre de l'écran. J'ai également fait par à l'apple care d'un mouvement étrange des deux charnières qui assure la rotation de l'écran par rapport au boitier central. En effet en plus de leurs movements de rotation elles avaient aussi un mouvement de translation verticale de haut en bas. Cela donnait un jeu de 2 Cm à l'écran en position ouverte. 
    Aprés un délai convenable j'ai pu recuperer mon portable et sur le certificat de réparation j'ai pu constater que l'ecran samsung, le diffuseur en plastique et les deux charnières ont ete changé.

Donc à cemoment la je me suis dis que tout allait bien et que mon problème avait ete pris en compte et solutioné.

Mais en Frévier 2004, Je me suis retrouvé a nouveauux avec des charnieres qui avaient du jeu et qui faisaient du bruit. Mais pas de taches blanches. Donc retour en SAV et quand j'ai recuperer le portable j'ai constaté qu'aucune pieces n'avaient ete chagé. LE SAV c'est contenté de reserrer les charnières. Par ailleurs j'ai pu observer que le vis du boitier qui a donc été démonté pour la deusième fois n'ont pas été changé et présentent des trace du serrage avec le tourne vis.


Ensuite je n'ai rien eu a signaler jusqu'en Mai. Ou est apparu a nouveau une tache blanche sur l'ecran et a nouveau un desserement des charnières. Je n'ai pas encore contacter à ce jour l Apple Care car vous savez certainement à quel point il est pénible de les joindre et toutes les contraintes qu'un retour en SAV implique. De plus J'avais besoin de ma machine.


                Hypothèses concernant ces problèmes:

Cela fait plusieurs mois que je refléchis à tous ces problèmes, et je pense qu'apple n'adopte pas la bonne solution concernant les réparations. En effet si il s'agissait vraiment d'un défaut de l'écran pourquoi ce problème ce presente à nouveau sur mon portable?
Est il normale que sur une machine de ce prix les charnieres se desserent ainsi malgre une utilisation soigneuse? 
FAIT IMPORTANT A SIGNALER, J ai constater  que le boitier de l'ecran présente une concavité au niveau de la pomme, il suffit dde prendre une grande règle et de la faire coulisser de l'extremité supérieure vers l'extrimité inférieure pour voir que le boitier n'est pas plat et qu'il est possible que la pomme exerce une pression sur l'ecran sous-jacant. Le fait que ce boitier soit concave peut aussi expliquer le probleme des charniere, car cela impose une contraine au mouvement de rotation.

Enfin Lorsque l'ecran est fermé j'ai remarque que sur mon PB les deux extemites ne sont pas en contact avec le reste du boitier ce qui montre bien la torsion du boitier de l'écran. J ai fait fait par de ce fait à Apple lors de mes apple des le début mais ils m'ont dis que c'etait normal car il y a les recepteurs wifi a chaque extremite mais en allant observer d'autre PB 15 j'ai vu que ce n'était pas le cas.

Je pense qu'Apple devrait plutot penser à changer toute la partie de l'ecran et surtout le boitier ALU afin de resoudre ces problèmes. Et de toute maniere meme si ils pense que cela n a aucun rapport avec les taches blanches je pense qu'il est intolerable d'avoir ce genre de problemes esthétique sur un ordinateur vendu un peu moins de 3000¤



Je souhaterai avoir vos avis, savoir ceux qui ont ont boitier concave comme le mien, a quel moment a ete acheter l'ordinateur....


Merci,


----------



## vincmyl (23 Août 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai un jeu qd l'écran est fermé, partie droite de la charniere..
Mon PWB a été acheté a AE 2003 et pour le moment pas de taches blanches, cela dit j'ai une partie de l'écran qui est un peu plus sombre qd ce dernier est encore froid;.. :mouais:


----------



## 2-fre (23 Août 2004)

Et oui mon amis, j'ai eu les meme blem que toi et tu n'est pas le seul
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=55333

et oui APPLE fait de jolie PWB, tres chere et ABSOLUEMENT PAS DURABLE DANS LE TEMPS
j'ai acheter mon PWB en Decembre 2003 au bout 1 mois..... TACHE BLANCHE

J'ai donner mon PWB a l'Apple care le 5 juillet, je l'est recupere le 17 Aout. soit plus d'1 mois, alors que le gonz de l'Apple Care ma certifié 5 a 10 jours ouvrable.

A son retour, l'ecran du PWB est impacable suaf que effectivement j'ai constater que le dessu de l'ecran est Concave et le reparateur a meme oublier 3 poussieres dans la pomme.

Pour ce qui est du jeu entre l'ecran et les charnierres, j'ai aussi pu le constater sur l'ancien ecrans. chsoe qui ne devrait pas tarder a ce produire sur le nouveau. Tjrs d'apres le gonz de l'Apple care, il parait que c normal... il ma pris pour un con, c certain.

Moralite, faut prendre le contrat APPLE CARE de 3 ans, afin de l'envoyer regulierement en reparation.

C 'est claire Mr JOB ne paye pas ses PWB. a Pas loin de 3000 euros la bete on est en droit d'attendre autre chose que de la merde qui tombe en rade tous les 6 mois.
APPLE a trop de la chanche d'avoir de la merde (Window) comme concurrent

A j'allais ouiblier APPLE fait aussi des batteries de PWB qui prennent feu...... on reve.


----------



## niconono (23 Août 2004)

Le mien achete cette annee presente le meme symptome de "tache noire" a froid (en bas cote milieu-droit).  Ca disparait au bout de qques minutes alors pour l'instant j'hesite a m'en separer...


----------



## Tause (24 Août 2004)

oula ça ne me rassure pas tout ça, moi qui me prepare à switcher sur un PB 15" 1.33GHz 
 les problèmes de taches blanches et de batterie on été resolu depuis n'est ce pas ?


----------



## vincmyl (24 Août 2004)

Moi aussi j'hésite a l'envoyer pour les "taches noires"..cela dit j'ai acheté mon PWB en septembre dernier et ca va faire 1 an pour la garantie et je n'ai pas encore pris Apple care


----------



## çaracaillelourd (25 Août 2004)

Salut,

Je voudrai savoir si ceux qui ont des problèmes d'écrans (taches diverses et variées ) et de charnieres ont pu constater que le boitier aluminium de l'écran ete concave.
Merci


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

plus le boîtier en aluminium sera grand, plus il sera souple, donc plus il risque d'être concave


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

un alu 1,33 Ghz neuf qui sors de sa boite


----------



## corbuu (25 Août 2004)

le mien est nickel... a croire que j'ai de la chance...

Je l'ai just tordu un peu dès la livraison pour le remettre d'equerre car il était bancal. voila tout


----------



## goonie (25 Août 2004)

Je sais que je suis un peu hors sujet    mais le PB 12" est-il atteint des memes problèmes   
J'hésite entre les deux modéles..... ou alors on se rabat sur un Ibook 14" plus solide.


----------



## çaracaillelourd (25 Août 2004)

voici les photos du mien, franchement je trouve que c'est abusé sans vouloir faire le difficile.


----------



## çaracaillelourd (25 Août 2004)

Salut, Goonie, 
En ce qui te concerne je ne te deconseil par pour autant de ne pas prendre un 15' car les problemes que je rencontre ne sont pas autant rependu que ca, et puis le mien est un des premier 15', et hier j'ai eu l'apple care qui va reprendre ma machine pour resoudre ces problemes. Je leur ai expliqué clairement ce qui m'arrivait et puis j'ai vu que par rapport la periode ou je l'ai achete, le technicien n'etait pas trop etone a avait l'air  de bien connaitre ces problemes.
La j'ai recu la boite de renvoi et demain il part en repa. 

J'espere pouvoir enfin recuperer une powerbook digne de ce nom et de ce prix


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2004)

axelbernabeu a dit:
			
		

> voici les photos du mien, franchement je trouve que c'est abusé sans vouloir faire le difficile.[/QUOTE
> 
> tu dira sa au propriété de l'aluminium  :rateau: image qu'un morceau d'alu de 100 m peu avoir une telle souplesse quand soulevant une extrémité tu peu atteindre une différence de hauteur de 10 m


----------



## çaracaillelourd (26 Août 2004)

OK pour les propriete de l'aluminium, mais dans ce cas il faut renforcer le boitier, car les propriete de l'ecran ne repondent certainement pas aux meme criteres de souplesse...
Et puis la tu est en train de me parler de la souplesse du boitier sur le tien, mais tu a pu remarque peut etre sur les photos que le mien est beaucoup plus déformé et en plus j'ai des problemes concernant l'ecran que tu n'as jamais eu et par consequent tu ne te rend pas compte de la deception et contrariete que cela apporte. J'ai vraiment l'impression que cet ecran et les charnieres ne vont pas tenir longtemps et comme je n'ai pas envie de recheter un PB tous les ans cela me derange beaucoup.


----------



## CED07 (26 Août 2004)

Comme pour tous les acquéreurs de Pb Alu entre sept et déc 2003, j'ai eu le problème des taches blanches. Envoi en Apple Care et réparation en moins d'une semaine. Pas de pbm de charnières comme j'ai pu le lire dernièrement.

A part ça, j'observe depuis quelques temps une zone de mon écran qui est moins brillante que le reste de l'écran. Qd la luminosité est à fond, ça se voit d'autant plus. ça a l'air de se corriger un peu au bout d'un certain temps ; est ce que qq a connu se pbm? 


CED07
------------------
Pb Alu 1,25Ghz, 512 ram, 80Go 5400trs/min
Borne Airport Express


----------



## kefoo (26 Août 2004)

Au final, je me demande s'il faut pas un minimum de délai avant d'acheter les nouveaux modèles qui sortent (Apple ou PC). Au final, c'est tout de même déconcertant. J'ai fait switcher une amie en la faisant prendre un PB 15' à 1,5 Ghz en lui assurant que Mac c'est super et patatit et patata. ça me laisse tout de même perplexe ce témoignage de PB mal conçu. Encore une fois à ce prix c'est intolérable. Je me dis déjà qu'en prennant un Mac c'est pour avoir une qualité de fabrication un poil au dessus, là, franchement, je comprends le désaroi de certains.

Bon en tout cas elle l'a depuis trois mois et il tourne nickel, le portable...ouf elle le restera (mon amie )


----------



## vincmyl (26 Août 2004)

Mieux vaut attendre oui c'est mieux...dites moi j'ai acheté mon PWB en septembre dernier, je peux donc encore prendre Apple Care en septembre


----------



## goonie (26 Août 2004)

axelbernabeu a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Goonie,
> En ce qui te concerne je ne te deconseil par pour autant de ne pas prendre un 15' car les problemes que je rencontre ne sont pas autant rependu que ca, et puis le mien est un des premier 15', et hier j'ai eu l'apple care qui va reprendre ma machine pour resoudre ces problemes. Je leur ai expliqué clairement ce qui m'arrivait et puis j'ai vu que par rapport la periode ou je l'ai achete, le technicien n'etait pas trop etone a avait l'air  de bien connaitre ces problemes.
> La j'ai recu la boite de renvoi et demain il part en repa.
> 
> J'espere pouvoir enfin recuperer une powerbook digne de ce nom et de ce prix


Bonsoir et merci pour le conseil,
Je suis passé ce matin chez mon revendeur et c'est vrai qu'en voyant le 15" on ne peut que dire qu'il est magnifique   
D'après le technicien, les tâches sur l'écran touchaient surtout les premiers modèles. Quant aux charnières, c'est vrai qu'il s'agit d'alu, alors c'est moins rigide.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Août 2004)

Et pour l'Apple care, ca vaut le coup alors


----------



## 2-fre (31 Août 2004)

Un PWB est une chose tres fragile, et quand tu connais le prix des réparations et pieces de rechange chez APPLE, l'APPLE CARE est indispensable.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Septembre 2004)

Et juste par hasard, l'Apple care peut etre acheté lors du dernier mois de la premiere année c'est ca?


----------



## 2-fre (1 Septembre 2004)

EXACTEMENT

mais la garantie APPLECARE démarrera forcement au jours d'achat de ton PWB ou autre matos

Moralité, t'achete une machine, t a un ans de garantie et si tu veux deux ans en supp, c APPLE CARE

Perso j'ai mon pWB depuis decembre 2003 et le prend l'Apple Care des fin Novembre,


----------



## vincmyl (2 Septembre 2004)

Ca fait qd meme une somme mais bon :mouais:


----------

